# RakJPz Panther



## Rayman (20 Dec 2007)

Im just wondering has anyone out there found any info on this tank? Its supposedly a "crane tank" with a mast mounted weapons system that has 4 (ive read somewhere Trigat) ATGM's. Apparently it either hides at the bottom of hills and in tree lines and is a tank killer. However all the info ive found is in German and just one page stating that the Trigat missle will be used with it. Can anyone point me towards some more info if it at all exists?

http://members.fortunecity.de/flecktarn2/flecktarn-heer161.htm


----------



## Dariusz (20 Dec 2007)

Hey!
I can`t find anything about this tank, except chats (in german) from 2002...no relevant information. I know it stands for Rakentjagtpanzer  
If you post the german link, I can translate some of the stuff for you.
Cheers!


----------



## Rayman (20 Dec 2007)

Im looking. I found that page as well. Found something about in Norwegian and another chat where its mentioned briefly. The quote here I got is from a site that was talking about different AT missles.

http://www.whq-forum.de/invisionboard/lofiversion/index.php/t14451.html



> Trigat LR
> 
> Notes: This is a longer-ranged, heavier warhead version of the Trigat MR, primarily used as helicopter armament, but also fired from mast-mounted launchers on vehicles such as the Panther. The missile is able to make a top attack by climbing above the target or being launched from above it, then diving downwards. Budget difficulties are still delaying full deployment of the Trigat LR


----------



## Rayman (20 Dec 2007)

Ive actually hit pay dirt and have an answer to my question. 

http://pmulcahy.100megs3.com/best_stuff_that_never_was/best_atgm_vehicles_that_never_were.htm



> Panther
> 
> Nation of Manufacture: Germany
> 
> ...


----------



## Mackie (9 Feb 2008)

The Panther Project was cancelled in 2002. 
The Panther was a classical IFV based on a old design. 
The war in Afghanistan showed the need for an modular IFV, armoured against IEDs and RPGs.
The result is the Puma IFV. 
In the "light" Level A Protection in weights about 30 tons. Air transportable in an A400M. 
With the Level C Kit it weights over 40 tons, protected against 30mm guns. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puma_%28IFV%29


----------

